

Software for making large photo mosaics - nathanh
http://www.sixdots.de/mosaik/en/gallery.php

======
nathanh
Over the holidays, I made a few of these out of large picture collections for
family members, and the mosaics turned out great. I made the mosaics with this
software (free) then used an online poster printing service to print and send
poster sized pictures of the mosaics (~$50 for a 3ft x 2ft poster from
largeformatposters.com).

